# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Criterio general para trasvases

## Salut

Parece que existe cierta obsesión en el foro con debates de "trasvases sí, trasvases no". Generalmente un debate bastante lleno de demagogia.

Creo que en el fondo no costaría tanto ponernos de acuerdo en establecer una serie de criterios generales (cuestión política), quedando a partir de allí la solución plenamente delimitada a cuestiones técnicas.

En mi opinión, antes de planificar un trasvase deberíamos:


1º) Establecer un régimen ambiental de caudales (máximos y mínimos para cada mes del año), tanto para la cuenca cediente como para la cuenca beneficiaria. LABOR DE BIÓLOGOS.

2º) Determinar un nivel adecuado de reservas de regulación plurianual en la cuenca cediente -especialmente relacionada con los Planes Especiales de Sequía-. HIDRÓLOGOS Y PARTICIPACIÓN CIUDADANA.

3º) Con los dos puntos anteriores, se obtiene un caudal asignable a usos consuntivos del agua en las cuencas cediente y beneficiaria. Repartir *el 100% de los derechos*, de acuerdo con la prioridad establecida en la Ley de Aguas. LABOR ADMINISTRATIVA.

4º) Ordenar los mercados de compra-venta de caudales en la cuenca cedente y beneficiaria. Dejar actuar al mercado, y obtener los precios medios del agua en cada una de las cuencas (= productividad marginal del agua = coste de oportunidad de trasvasar 1 m3). LABOR DE ECONOMISTAS.

5º) A partir de la diferencia de precio entre una cuenca y otra, realizar los estudios de viabilidad técnica, ambiental y económica de ejecutar la infraestructura. LABOR DE INGENIEROS DE CANALES (obviamente sometidos a consulta pública).

Deberán incluirse (cosa que habitualmente no se hace) los costes financieros de la obra (aprox. 5% anual), además de las ya habituales amortizaciones, y medidas correctoras tales como filtros contra invasiones biológicas (caso del mejillón cebra). También incluir los costes adicionales de regulación, en caso de tener que construirse nuevas presas -también con sus medidas correctoras-.

Recordar que, con el plan de explotación, la cuenca cedente no debería quedarse NUNCA por debajo del régimen ambiental de caudales, y la cuenca beneficiaria TAMPOCO debería superar los caudales máximos de dicho régimen. Esto influye tanto en los lugares de captación y vertido como en los máximos trasvasables.



Ale, ahora a discutir sin prejuicios.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Todo esto es muy bonito, pero que hay de real en ello? ¿sirve de mucho discutir estas utopías?
El problema es que en los años de bonanza se crean unas necesidades que luego son muy dificiles de negar en los años de sequía. 

El primer punto es claro, los caudales ecológicos son necesarios y como dices han de ser decididos por técnicos biólogos. 

Cuando se empezó el trasvase Tajo Segura se estableció un caudal ecológico  de 6 m3/s en el Tajo a su paso por Aranjuez. Llegó la sequía profundisima de los años 90 y los pantanos de cabecera del Tajo, de donde sale el travase,estaban por debajo del 20% y esto era en junio o julio por lo que si se quería mantener el caudal estando tan bajos los pantanos habría que parar totalmente el trasvase. Las Comunidades de regantes de Murcia exigían (que exigen y no solicitan) agua que les era necesaria para no arruinar sus cosechas (y estoy seguro que es cierto), ¿que pasó? pues que el Consejo de Ministros de un día para otro, sin estudios ambientales ni nada bajó el caudal ecológico del Tajo en Aranjuez a 3 m3/s y ese verano trasvasaron un montón de agua creando grandes problemas ambientales en el Tajo (y no solo ambientales, hubo varios intoxicados por salmonelosis al bañarse en Aranjuez por la mala calidad del agua debido al escaso caudal.

Quiero decir que no habría oposición a los trasvases, o no tanta, si la gestión del trasvase Tajo - Segura hubiera sido otra. Probablemente ahora mismo estaría en marcha el trasvase del Ebro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Salut, una pequeña pregunta: se te ha olvidado poner el recuadro para firmar...donde lo firmo???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Pero vamos que los políticos, cuenca excedente y cuenca receptora cumplan esto, no cumplirán ninguno de los cinco puntos...




> Quiero decir que no habría oposición a los trasvases, o no tanta, si la gestión del trasvase Tajo - Segura hubiera sido otra. Probablemente ahora mismo estaría en marcha el trasvase del Ebro.


Exactamente Nodoyuna. Es exactamente eso, ni más ni menos. La gestión que se ha hecho con el trasvase del Tajo, normal que nadie quiera realizar ninguno, porque...en fin, ya conocemos lo que ha pasado, lo que hay, y lo que seguirá pasando por desgracia...

Saludos.

----------


## Salut

> El problema es que en los años de bonanza se crean unas necesidades que luego son muy dificiles de negar en los años de sequía.


La clave de este punto radica en LA CONCESIÓN DEL 100% DE LOS DERECHOS DE USO DEL AGUA. Debe quedar muy clarito a qué cuenca pertenece el agua cedida, y que esta tiene una contraprestación económica. Y los regimenes de explotación -especialmente de cara a la gestión de la sequía- deberán ser los de la cuenca cediente.

Un trasvase sería, simple y llanamente, la interconexión de dos mercados de agua. Y si un regante del Tajo vende sus derechos a uno del Segura, el del Segura deberá amoldarse a estos derechos (los que fija la confederación del Tajo).

Probablemente buena parte del problema generado por el Tajo-Segura sea que se ha incorporado a la Confederación del Segura, en vez de tratarse como una especie de "regadío extra-cuenca" de la Confederación del Tajo.

----------


## faeton

> La clave de este punto radica en LA CONCESIÓN DEL 100% DE LOS DERECHOS DE USO DEL AGUA. Debe quedar muy clarito a qué cuenca pertenece el agua cedida, y que esta tiene una contraprestación económica. Y los regimenes de explotación -especialmente de cara a la gestión de la sequía- deberán ser los de la cuenca cediente.
> 
> Un trasvase sería, simple y llanamente, la interconexión de dos mercados de agua. Y si un regante del Tajo vende sus derechos a uno del Segura, el del Segura deberá amoldarse a estos derechos (los que fija la confederación del Tajo).
> 
> Probablemente buena parte del problema generado por el Tajo-Segura sea que se ha incorporado a la Confederación del Segura, en vez de tratarse como una especie de "regadío extra-cuenca" de la Confederación del Tajo.


Creo que has dado el quid de la cuestión. El agua ha de ser considerado un bien económico, y por lo tanto susceptible de valoración, igual que lo es el trigo, el petróleo y el café. 

Si una zona produce petróleo, y lo vende ingresa dinero. Más o menos es algo que debería hacerse y al parecer se hace.

Por ejemplo, es el caso de que parte del trasvase, del Tajo Segura, es los derechos que tenían regantes de Estremera, que los vendieron. 

Aquí viene el problema, ¿cómo valoramos un justiprecio, que contente a todas las partes?

Otra cosa es negarse al trasvase por que sí, sin motivos. Si los "perjudicados", recibieran una contraprestación económica que
fuera realmente para ellos, no habría tanta oposición, es más,
estarían encantados.

----------


## Salut

^^ Bueno, es un bien económico únicamente a partir de haber cubierto sus funciones ambientales (regimen de caudales) y sociales (abastecimiento urbano & regadíos sociales).

En el actual régimen de explotación del ATS existe por un lado la dotación asignada a los regantes del SCRATS (dotación que obtuvieron _by the face_ en su momento), y por el otro los derechos de riego que se comercializan "ma o meno" libremente.

No se trata para nada de que exista un "justiprecio": se trata de dejar actuar al mercado. El precio de venta lo debe poner el vendedor.

(Y en la asignación inicial de derechos, por subasta pura y dura).

----------


## Jucar

Inicié este hilo cuando procedía de otro anterior: "Nivelar los embalses, ciencia ficción o necesidad". He leido las intervenciones de Aticus, Xuquer, Lujan, Juandi, Salut, etc... y salvo algun desbarre con el tema de los trenes y los provincianos de Soria, Cuenca o la "traición" histórica de Albacete, creo que todos nos sentimos conmovidos por la posibilidad de gestionar un recurso, el agua, escaso en algunas zonas y, aparentemente, desaprovechado cuando lo vemos ir a parar al mar sin más.
  Esta fue la razón por la que me incorporé a este foro: formar un criterio sobre la posibilidad de interconectar cuencas
Os leo cosas coherentes y me pierdo cuando elevais el discurso con tecnicismos que no manejo. Lo que no para de dejarme perplejo es que, si en un foro como este se vierten opiniones que van desde sentimientos emocionales hasta razonamientos técnicos aparentemente elevados, ¿qué están haciendo en estos momentos los que realmente se dedican al agua?
He dicho en algún otro hilo que:
1º Siento el Ebro o el Miño tan míos como los que se tumban en sus riberas
2º No entiendo como los nuevos Estatutos de Autonomía tratan de regular caudales que pasan temporalmente por un determinado territorio
3º Es de traca que, mientras unas partes de España  pueden llegar a criar nenúfares por doquier, otras no pueden ni consumir un agua de calidad razonable para servicios básicos y desarrollar sus vidas con nuevas actividades
4º Si el uso del agua en riegos por inundación es un despilfarro, ¿por qué no se avanza en el goteo y la modernización de explotaciones que a su vez daría un nuevo impulso a la fijación de población en medio rural y elevaría la renta del mundo agrícola?
5º Y esta reflexión , por favor, interpretadla de la manera más benévola que podais: Puedo llegar a ser partidario de campos de golf (que sólo admito como reclamo de la actividad turístico-hostelera ya que es la primera industria nacional) y puedo llegar a ser partidario de parques acuáticos por la misma razón pero, en el caso de los primeros, construidos sobre capa plástica que reutilice el agua del riego y abastecidos por aguas que provengan de otros usos
6º ¿Para cuando una nueva norma de construcción en la que existan DOS redes de agua en cada vivienda para reutilizar las aguas de arrastre y/o aseo y diferenciarlas de las aguas de suministro para consumo humano?
7º Etc, etc, etc
      Seguro que alguien puede refutarme con facilidad alguna de estas convicciones y que no será idoneo interconectar Finisterre con el Cabo de Gata, lo se. Pero, ¡¡¡puede alguien explicar QUÉ SE ESTÁ HACIENDO EN ESTE MOMENTO POR SOLUCIONAR ESTOS PROBLEMAS!!!
Perdonad la vehemencia y, ahora, me dispongo a aprender de vuestros comentarios. Gracias  :Smile:

----------


## cantarin

hola compañeros

Muy buen planteamiento Salut, puede parecer algo utopico, pero es que debería hacerse así para poder evitar problemas. Evitar acusaciones e intereses de por medio. Que se cumpliera esto sería lo ideal.

En funcion de esto aplicar la racionalidad: Tengo 100 y con eso tengo que contar, entonces no me puedo gastar mas de 100 a no ser que tuviera guardado en los embalses plurianuales que son la tabla de salvacion de un rio en epocas de Sequia si se administra bien.

Despues con esto plantear la interconexión y si va a beneficiar la situacion de escased que existe. ¿Como se valora esa rentabilidad?¿Que es mas rentable soltar rio abajo 300 hm3 al año o hacer un canal para llegar ese agua a otra zona que tiene necesidad de ese agua?... Los recursos son los que son, y vienen cuando vienen. Hay que usar la experiencia para algo, sabemos que tenemos un ciclo humedo corto al que le sigue una normalidad y acabamos con un estiage muy fuerte que revienta todos los planes, para eso esta como dice salut la planificacion de los técnicos.

En otros hilos me decian que los técnicos no mandan y que se peuden corromper, pero si estan controlados y los datos que presentan son corroborados por mas gente no habría ningun problema.

Si hay una visión de nacion, si todos formamos parte de un todo en el que todos han de colaborar, la cuestion sería mas facil, pero pretendemos hacer reinos de Taifas en una nacion y hay cuestiones que son de estado centralista; materia hidrica, materia educativa, dos materias que se ha demostrado que tiene que haber una planificacion nacional y en la que se llegue a un acuerdo como la constitutcion española, que todos cedan y consigan cosas en aras del bien general, seguramente cambiaría este pais y sería mas una nacion y no una nacion de reinos de taifas.

Si todos somos iguales, pues todos con los mismos derechos y obligaciones, pero en funcion de algo que es general para todos, no asi, tu asa y el otro del otro modo.

Tenemos una base que es buena, Salut es un buenisimo punto de vista, desde ahí hablemos de como solucionar los deficit hidricos, que puede ser que con derivaciones se mejore, pero lo que no puede hacer eso es aumentar y aumentar sin control, que a veces en el levante suele pasar eso, hay que ajustarse a la realidad.

----------


## jasg555

> Deberán incluirse (cosa que habitualmente no se hace) los costes financieros de la obra (aprox. 5% anual), además de las ya habituales amortizaciones, y medidas correctoras tales como filtros contra invasiones biológicas (caso del mejillón cebra). También incluir los costes adicionales de regulación, en caso de tener que construirse nuevas presas -también con sus medidas correctoras-.
> 
> *Recordar que, con el plan de explotación, la cuenca cedente no debería quedarse NUNCA por debajo del régimen ambiental de caudales, y la cuenca beneficiaria TAMPOCO debería superar los caudales máximos de dicho régimen*. Esto influye tanto en los lugares de captación y vertido como en los máximos trasvasables.
> 
> 
> 
> Ale, ahora a discutir sin prejuicios.





> hola compañeros
> 
> *Si hay una visión de nacion, si todos formamos parte de un todo en el que todos han de colaborar, la cuestion sería mas facil, pero pretendemos hacer reinos de Taifas en una nacion y hay cuestiones que son de estado centralista; materia hidrica, materia educativa, dos materias que se ha demostrado que tiene que haber una planificacion nacional y en la que se llegue a un acuerdo como la constitutcion española, que todos cedan y consigan cosas en aras del bien general, seguramente cambiaría este pais y sería mas una nacion y no una nacion de reinos de taifas.*
> 
> 
> Tenemos una base que es buena, Salut es un buenisimo punto de vista, desde ahí hablemos de como solucionar los *deficit hidricos*, que puede ser que con derivaciones se mejore, pero lo que no puede hacer eso es aumentar y aumentar sin control, que a veces en el levante suele pasar eso, hay que ajustarse a la realidad.


 Estupendo debate. Voy a dar mi punto de vista:

 En primer lugar hay que plantearse, que los técnicos muchas veces no son independientes, porque los importantes a veces están colocados, o bientratados por el partido que manda en la CCAA o en el organismo competente. Y, aunque estoy seguro de que el 99%, por no asegurar que el 100% son honrados e independientes, si el informe no es el que conviene a la siembra de votos, se destruye, se pierde o se ningunea, cuando no se le hace la vida imposible al técnico correspondiente.

Eso es así aunque no debería serlo. Los que van a mandar en éstos asuntos son los políticos y sus intereses electorales.

Por otra parte, estoy de acuerdo con Cantarín, en que la materia del Agua es un asunto nacional, como la Defensa, la Educación o la Sanidad.
Pero hay una diferencia, el asunto del Agua, debe de respetar unos valores ambientales que lo demás no. Me explico: una ley educativa puede ser un desastre y con una nueva ley,  se puede cambiar.
 Pero el asunto del Agua, si te equivocas, el daño es enorme, y muchas veces irreparable.

Sa ha demostrado, con el lamentable caso del "laboratorio de pruebas" que es el TAjo Segura, que no ha servido para paliar el famoso "déficit hídrico de Levante. Es más, ese "déficit" se ha multiplicado por las espectativas sobre esa nueva aportación de agua y las promesas de nuevos trasvases.

Resultado?: Ahora, el trasvase no puede retirarse, porque ya se han creado unas necesidades que antes no existían. Y no hay político que aguante electoralmente una acción así. Aunque soy de la opinión, de que paulatinamente debería retirarse hasta su extinción, por una cuestión de justicia histórica.

 Por otra parte, no se puede mantener un modelo de interconexión de cuencas, y para eso no hay que ponerse en la mente de un técnico, que con sus cálculos dirá que sí se puede, porque es así, hay técnicas que lo permiten.
Hay que verlo desde un punto de vista más alto, incluso por encima del político. Las cuencas deben de administrar UNA PARTE del agua que disponen, pero otra parte debe correr por el río. Y saber hasta qué límite pueden llegar.
El contar con un agua que no se tiene es ir diréctamente a la ruína de dos zonas, la cedente por perder posibilidades de desarrollo, y la beneficiaria porque no se saciará nunca.

 Hoy en día hay que tener muy en cuenta el tema medioambiental. Sin él estamos perdidos como nación, y como especie. Todo está interrelacionado. Puedes aprovechar el agua, pero no poner un tapón y un grifo dirigido a donde quieras. Eso no se sostiene. Es la política de los últimos 70 años, y ya está empezando a cambiar.

Si el río vive, todo vivimos, si el río lo agotamos, nos agotaremos. Un ejemplo lo han tenido en Levante con la industria del tejido. Excepto algunos casos muy loables, se ha ido a hacerlo muy barato, y nos llevamos la industria que estaba en otros países europeos. Hoy en día, los chinos y los indúes lo hacen más barato aún, y hacia allí se ha ido la industria. Cuando fabricas al más barato, siempre habrá alguien que lo haga más barato que tú.

Con el agua pasa lo mismo, si vas al límite, siempre vas a fracasar, porque tus necesidades no se vana a parar, siempre crecerá.

Por eso, vamos a respetar los ríos, que los embalses existan pero con el caudal ecológico (pero ecológico de verdad, no el chorrito del Tajo medio), que se respeten y se construyan las escalas de peces, y se intente foemntar otra cultura del agua, basada en el ahorro, la optimización y la reutilización de las aguas residuales.

La interconexión de cuencas nos llevaría al desastre como ya se ha comprobado sobradamente.


No nos queda otra.

PD: Se me olvidaba: ¿Alguien puede definirme "déficit hídrico". Si no llueve en la cuenca de recpción no hay déficit. En todo caso el déficit es el de la cuenca cedente. ¿no?

----------


## ben-amar

Hola a todos.
Creo que con haber un buen documento base sobre el que debatir, hay algo que quizas convendría tener en cuenta y no olvidar en ningún momento, esto es:

1º- Vivimos en un pais en el cada vez llueve menos y las precipitaciones son menos abundantes. Los años en que las precipitaciones son como las de este año en las zonas normalmente de escasas lluvias, son totallmente atipicos. Aunque gracias a eso, Iznajar está al 98,81%.
2º- Que tenemos un ciclo que combina años de lluvia, cada vez menos, con otros de sequía, y ademas pertinaz.
3º- Que en los años de bonanza, ó en los que se vé que hay acceso al liquido elemento, se entra en una dinamica de demanda para abastecer las nuevas construcciones y ó instalaciones ó zonas de regadío, que van a tener una dificil cobertura en cuanto nos llegue un (no unos) año escaso en agua en las cuencas cedentes
Si en vez de un año son varios, sin incluso hablar de sequías, los que las precipitaciones son menores a las esperadas y debiendo atender a las necesidades propias de la cuencas cedentes y los caudales ecologicos, comenzará, los verdaderos problemas.
Si tal cosa ocurriese, creo que nadie ha pensado en el desastre economico en el que nos habriamos metido nosotros solitos; como siempre, sin ayuda de nadie. Bueno sí, de los politicos y especuladores.
El problema, y bien gordo, sería apabullante. ¿De donde se sacaría el agua? 

¿Que opinais vosotros?

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañero:

Sacar el agua en el centro de ningun sitio si no llueve no hay forma de crear el agua, en la zona de mar estan las desaladoras, que aunque las ponen como malas, no se yo si su efecto a pesar de los contras que tiene, si aportan calidad de agua que puede servir para paliar la ausencia de agua en la zonas maritimas, aunque siempre será bueno mezclarla bien con agua dulce.

Bueno Ben-Amar, en murcia sin ir mas lejos en el año 2008, año de pertinaz sequia, fueron implantados varios campos de golf, que ya crea una nueva necesidad, no hace falta esperar a que haya años de bonanza. Ciertamente hay que ser prudentes y ser como las hormigas, que cuando salen en verano guardan para el invierno, y luego tienen comida. Si en todas las cuencas deficitarias se hiciera asi desde luego no pasarian las necesidades. 

El Guadalquivir esta ultima sequía ya no fue lo malo que aquellas de las decadas de los 90, aprendieron la lección e hicieron grandes embalses para retener suficiente agua para cuando viene la sequía tiene agua. Pero el Segura y el Jucar con tanto regadio es imposible que se ajusten a lo que tienen, y más el Segura, porque en tiempos de sequía el Jucar tiene mas agua que el Segura. Mucho de lo que les pasa es por querer vivir por encima de lo que pueden, y vivir a costa de otros. Seguramente si fueran a un desarrollo sostenible la cosa cambiaria, pero... es lo que hay!!!!

El agua es la que hay, y hay que saber administrarla, habría que aprovechar ese agua que no se puede recoger en las zonas bajas de los rios que en años como este se suelta mucha agua, por precaucion, por no poder retener mas, etc. pero ese agua bien encauzada podría aliviar la sed del levante aunque si no controla su consumo, por mucha agua que le llegue la fundira. No hay mas que mirar de donde venimos y como actua la Cuenca del Segura.

Soluciones puede haber, otra cosa es que haya voluntad de hacerlas y aplicarlas!!!!

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola compañero:
> 
> Sacar el agua en el centro de ningun sitio si no llueve no hay forma de crear el agua, en la zona de mar estan las desaladoras, que aunque las ponen como malas, no se yo si su efecto a pesar de los contras que tiene, si aportan calidad de agua que puede servir para paliar la ausencia de agua en la zonas maritimas, aunque siempre será bueno mezclarla bien con agua dulce.
> 
> Bueno Ben-Amar, en murcia sin ir mas lejos en el año 2008, año de pertinaz sequia, fueron implantados varios campos de golf, que ya crea una nueva necesidad, no hace falta esperar a que haya años de bonanza. Ciertamente hay que ser prudentes y ser como las hormigas, que cuando salen en verano guardan para el invierno, y luego tienen comida. Si en todas las cuencas deficitarias se hiciera asi desde luego no pasarian las necesidades. 
> 
> El Guadalquivir esta ultima sequía ya no fue lo malo que aquellas de las decadas de los 90, aprendieron la lección e hicieron grandes embalses para retener suficiente agua para cuando viene la sequía tiene agua. Pero el Segura y el Jucar con tanto regadio es imposible que se ajusten a lo que tienen, y más el Segura, porque en tiempos de sequía el Jucar tiene mas agua que el Segura. Mucho de lo que les pasa es por querer vivir por encima de lo que pueden, y vivir a costa de otros. Seguramente si fueran a un desarrollo sostenible la cosa cambiaria, pero... es lo que hay!!!!
> 
> El agua es la que hay, y hay que saber administrarla, habría que aprovechar ese agua que no se puede recoger en las zonas bajas de los rios que en años como este se suelta mucha agua, por precaucion, por no poder retener mas, etc. pero ese agua bien encauzada podría aliviar la sed del levante aunque si no controla su consumo, por mucha agua que le llegue la fundira. No hay mas que mirar de donde venimos y como actua la Cuenca del Segura.
> ...


Amigo Cantarín:
 Creo que las desaladoras son solo un complemento, se necesita mezclar el agua de ellas con agua dulce y su contaminación es indudable.
Yo ya no hablo de campos de golf, sino incluso de aumentar irracianalmente las zonas de regadío. 
Hablo de ahorro sistematico de agua, modernización de sistemas de riego, de adaptación de lo cultivable a la cantidad de agua disponible ó susceptible de poder disponer de ella, de medidas de captación de agua de lluvias, de estudios serios que determinen la humedad del suelo y la necesidad real de agua.
Hablo de una cultura realista de situación y el entorno climatico en el que vivimos.
Como tú bien dices, con Iznajar lleno (98,71% de 981 hm^3) tenemos para unos cuantos años de reservas para consumo de boca y regadíos é industrial, ademas de mantener un caudal ecologico para el Genil. Y eso que se amplía las Ha a regar con el plan de regadios del Genil-Cabra.
Si no se actúa de esa manera, si se sigue edificando masivamente, construyendo nuevos nucleos de población ó aumentandolos, si se entra en una dinamica de dependencia (cada vez mayor) del liquido elemento para su economía, pues yo creo que alguien debería decirle a los ciudadanos que el cuento de la lechera no acaba bien precisamente.
Como tú dices: el agua que hay es la que hay. Ni una gota mas.

----------


## ben-amar

Se me olvidaba, de Iznajar tambien se saca para generar energía electrica

Un saludo, amigos.

----------


## Dawlin

> 1º) Establecer un régimen ambiental de caudales (máximos y mínimos para cada mes del año), tanto para la cuenca cediente como para la cuenca beneficiaria. LABOR DE BIÓLOGOS.


100% de acuerdo. No conozco al que firmó el caudal ecológico del Tajo, pero no creo que lo hiciera al tuntún. Por lo que si el ministerio de medio ambiente me dice que 6 m3/s son suficientes para preservar el valor de los ecosistemas del Tajo, yo me lo creo.




> 2º) Determinar un nivel adecuado de reservas de regulación plurianual en la cuenca cediente -especialmente relacionada con los Planes Especiales de Sequía-. HIDRÓLOGOS Y PARTICIPACIÓN CIUDADANA.


En este caso creo que la participación ciudadana es potencialmente peligrosa, porque al fin y al cabo se representa en los políticos, y de entrada, yo rechazo a los políticos por partidistas e interesados indiscriminados. Yo pondría exclusivamente labor de Hidrólogos y Técnicos en la Materia, respetando en todo caso la ética y deontología del ingeniero, sobre las que ya he leido críticas.




> 3º) Con los dos puntos anteriores, se obtiene un caudal asignable a usos consuntivos del agua en las cuencas cediente y beneficiaria. Repartir *el 100% de los derechos*, de acuerdo con la prioridad establecida en la Ley de Aguas. LABOR ADMINISTRATIVA.


Mi opinión es que se debería de repartir el pastel teniendo en cuenta las posibilidades económicas que ofrece cada cuenca, el valor añadido de ciertos aspectos que hacen positivo (económicamente hablando) trasvasar el agua a otros puntos.




> 4º) Ordenar los mercados de compra-venta de caudales en la cuenca cedente y beneficiaria. Dejar actuar al mercado, y obtener los precios medios del agua en cada una de las cuencas (= productividad marginal del agua = coste de oportunidad de trasvasar 1 m3). LABOR DE ECONOMISTAS.


100% de acuerdo. Lógicamente y debido a lo comentado en el punto anterior, en las zonas con un valor añadido en ciertos aspectos, se puede optar a pagar un precio mayor por el agua. Viene a ser la base de un trasvase.




> 5º) A partir de la diferencia de precio entre una cuenca y otra, realizar los estudios de viabilidad técnica, ambiental y económica de ejecutar la infraestructura. LABOR DE INGENIEROS DE CANALES (obviamente sometidos a consulta pública).


Proyecto.




> Deberán incluirse (cosa que habitualmente no se hace) los costes financieros de la obra (aprox. 5% anual), además de las ya habituales amortizaciones, y medidas correctoras tales como filtros contra invasiones biológicas (caso del mejillón cebra). También incluir los costes adicionales de regulación, en caso de tener que construirse nuevas presas -también con sus medidas correctoras-.


Todo esto se hace hoy día.




> Recordar que, con el plan de explotación, la cuenca cedente no debería quedarse NUNCA por debajo del régimen ambiental de caudales, y la cuenca beneficiaria TAMPOCO debería superar los caudales máximos de dicho régimen. Esto influye tanto en los lugares de captación y vertido como en los máximos trasvasables.


100% de acuerdo. Pero como dice Nodoyuna en uno de sus comentarios, hay eventos que producen problemas, momentos en los que no hay la suficiente agua y hay que elegir su uso. Por un lado se pierde mucho dinero, por otro lado se ataca al habitat natutal. Para resolver estos problemas deberíamos tener medidas correctoras para solucionar estos eventos, como por ejemplo, la intercomunicación de muchas mas cuencas. Cuando son 2 las cuencas intercomunicadas por un trasvase, la probabilidad de que acontezca algo como lo ya descrito por Nodoyuna es mucho mayor, que cuando son 3, mayor cuando son 4, y así sucesivamente.

El problema del Tajo-Segura en cuenca cedente, que al fin y al cabo es quien exige sus derechos sobre el agua, principalmente es según vengo viendo aquí, que:

-Se duda de que el caudal ecológico estimado por el Ministerio sea correcto.
-Se duda de la capacidad para preservar la cantidad y calidad suficiente en el agua para consumo humano en la cuenca cedente.

Yo confio en la labor de los técnicos para que en las dos razones expresadas antes no quepa duda.

----------


## cantarin

> El problema del Tajo-Segura en cuenca cedente, que al fin y al cabo es quien exige sus derechos sobre el agua, principalmente es según vengo viendo aquí, que:
> 
> -Se duda de que el caudal ecológico estimado por el Ministerio sea correcto.
> -Se duda de la capacidad para preservar la cantidad y calidad suficiente en el agua para consumo humano en la cuenca cedente.
> 
> Yo confio en la labor de los técnicos para que en las dos razones expresadas antes no quepa duda.


Hola compañero:

ya que he visto varios posit tuyos, mira en este creo que has hecho muy bien un resumen de la cuenca del tajo. Se duda del caudal ecológico y la calidad para el consumo humano. 

Otros compañeros han expuesto los problemas del Tajo por Talavera y Toledo, se basan en una esperiencia que lo demuestra, es decir si tu ves un rio mal oliente, muy sucio, y si analizas el agua esta más bien contaminado, a diferencia de lo PURO que baja desde la cabecera del Tajo, porque es un agua pura, es lo que dicen que si la cantidad de agua que bajara desde la cabecera fuera mayor, eso no pasaría.

Para que te hagas una idea: en Toledo baja el agua del Jarama que recoge el agua del manzanares, del henares y del propio jarama, recoge el agua de todo el corredor del henares y madríd. y eso supone una media de 3,5 m3/s el resto hasta llegar a los 6 como mínimo baja del tajo de Entrepeñas y buendia. Lo dije en otro posit, si en verano entran en cada uno de los embalses de cabecera más de 10m3/s de media, puede que otros sean menos pero es la media, ¿porque no dejar correr más agua para que el cauce del rio sea mas "potable"? que el aprovechamiento del agua tiene un límite y ese es el que puede degradar los rios. En Murcia por algun posit leido en la comunidad del segura, se comenta que el Segura le pasa lo mismo que huele mal en la propia ciudad de murcia, es que eso es antihigienico y antinatural, eso habría que corregirlo. El rio es un "ser vivo", ojo cuidado con lo que acabo de decir, no me lo compareis con una persona, pero tiene una vida, un estatus, un habitat de desarrollo si le coartamos eso se resiente, a eso me refiero.
¿No se si estaras de acuerdo conmigo en este sentido?


Lo del abastecimiento, es que lo esucho y lo leo, es que no tiene mucho sentido Compañero, que pensando en algo que puede venir y no venga, permitan bajar tanto a los embalses que cuadno quieren poner remedio "no hay agua" para poder abastecer a la gente con calidad, porque se han llevado mucha agua para regar en los años anteriores. Eso pienso que tenía que estar mas controlado para evitarlo. Porque lo primigenio es el consumo humano y creo que sería lo mas racional.

Yo he defendido siempre Trasvase si, pero no asi, el no así son las condiciones en las que se quedan el rio, los embalses de cabecera y el abastecimeinto humano. Yo te reconozco que si ese agua puede hacer un bien allí me parece bien, otra cosa es lo que por sentido común me parece que no se hace bien allí, pero como aprovechamiento si, que es necesario si, pero CORRIJAMOS LOS ERRORES QUE TIENE, que es una ley de 1979 y las cosas han cambiado en 30 años, ¿No te parece? ... hay que darle un sentido mas actual, evitando los errores y potenciando sus bondades.

Un Saludo.

----------


## Salut

Sólo algunos apuntes al comentario de Dawlin:

1º) Sobre el régimen ambiental de caudales, te remito una vez más al hilo donde se explica un poco. Decir "mínimo 6 m3/s" sin distinguir entre el mes del año, sin establecer también un caudal máximo ordinario, sin establecer un régimen de crecidas controladas, etc. es una m*erda pinchada en un palo.


2º) La participación pública es precisamente todo lo contrario de lo que dices. Los altos funcionarios (a los que falsamente se llama "técnicos") que elaboraban los planes hasta ahora son cargos 100% políticos, que responden a intereses partidistas. Permitiendo a la ciudadanía participar DIRECTAMENTE -desde asociaciones, municipios, universidades, o incluso como particulares- quitas todas las rigideces que impone la "disciplina de partido". Democracia no es votar cada 4 años.

Hay que tener en cuenta, además, que prácticamente cualquier decisión que se tome hoy en día tiene una componente llamemosle "técnica" y otra componente "política", por lo que nunca jamás en la vida conseguirás una actuación libre de política: como mucho podrás librarte del _azote de los partidos_.


3º) Los eventos extraordinarios que comentais se afrontan desde los Planes Especiales de Sequía, definiendo reservas estratégicas que garanticen agua para las cosas realmente necesarias: el abastecimiento urbano, riego social y el riego de socorro de leñosos. Y *en ninguna* de las grandes cuencas de España se necesitan trasvases para asegurar esto.

Ningún otro uso produce un perjuicio económico que exceda el simple cese temporal de actividad. Ergo si no es capaz de rentabilizar la infraestructura con sus pagos corrientes, a la m*erda esos cultivos mientras dure la sequía.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> El problema del Tajo-Segura en cuenca cedente, que al fin y al cabo es quien exige sus derechos sobre el agua, principalmente es según vengo viendo aquí, que:
> 
> -Se duda de que el caudal ecológico estimado por el Ministerio sea correcto.
> -Se duda de la capacidad para preservar la cantidad y calidad suficiente en el agua para consumo humano en la cuenca cedente.
> 
> Yo confio en la labor de los técnicos para que en las dos razones expresadas antes no quepa duda.


Veo que has cambiado tu discurso en este punto, unos posts anteriores decías que 




> "Desde luego no he estudiado a fondo el caudal ecológico que ha de bajar por el Tajo (es perfectamente estudiable), pero me extrañaría muchísimo que se incumpliera. Los 6-10 m3/s que según he visto por otros sitios bajan por el Tajo me parecen mas que suficientes"


Ahora ya no es que sean "mas que suficientes" porque te lo parecen si no que te fías de los técnicos del ministerio. Como te dije en unos posts antes da igual, tú tienes una idea preconcebida de algo y luego buscas información, para que veas como se sacó ese caudal "ecológico":

_no se han establecido los caudales ambientales en la cuenca del Tajo, que mantienen como mínimo la vida piscícola que de manera natural habitaría o pudiera habitar en el río, así como su vegetación de ribera. Desde hace ya casi 10 años, la Confederación incumple sistemáticamente este deber y no fija, en base a los estudios oportunos estos caudales. Las leyes del trasvase de 1971 y 1980, no tienen en cuenta ningún criterio ambiental, ni consideraron la existencia de caudales ecológicos. Desde que comenzó el trasvase se redujo drásticamente el flujo aguas abajo de Bolarque, desde Entrepeñas y Buendía, de tal manera que Aranjuez ha perdido desde el año 1980 más del 80% del caudal anterior a la derivación, Toledo un 50% y Talavera de la Reina un 40%. Pero incluso el caudal no inferior a 6m3/sg que según la Ley de 1980 debe circular por el río Tajo antes de su confluencia con el Jarama en Aranjuez, se incumple reiteradamente. Y ese incumplimiento es más grave si consideramos que ese ínfimo caudal de 6 m3/sg, ni siquiera cumple los criterios orientativos (50% del caudal de los meses de verano), que fijó el plan de cuenca del Tajo en 1998, hasta que se realizaran los estudios pertinentes y se fijaran los caudales ambientales. Incluso aplicándose tal regla que no cumple ningún tipo de criterio o garantía ambiental, ni se basa en criterios científicos o técnicos, se obtendrían valores superiores a los 6 m3/sg en Aranjuez_.

En cuanto al tema de los incumplimientos: 

_El resultado de esta gestión, es que en el año 2005/06, con los embalses bajo mínimos, no solo por la sequía, sino por la sobreexplotación previa realizada, solo pudieron trasvasarse 186,5 hm3, de los que 138,8 fueron para abastecimiento y tan solo 38 hm3 para regadío. Las críticas y protestas de los regantes del trasvase y de los gobiernos de las regiones receptoras arreciaron porque “se les negaba el agua” para los cultivos, e invocaban a la “solidaridad” y al “interés general” para que se les enviara más agua. Mientras tanto, el Tajo era un canal ínfimo a su paso por Aranjuez, por  debajo incluso de 1 o 2 m3/sg y se secó literalmente en Talavera de la Reina (0 m3/sg). Los regantes del Canal Bajo del Alberche, vieron como sus equipos de bombeo se quemaban y no pudieron regar porque el río Tajo no llevaba ni el caudal de 7 m3/sg suficiente para bombear el agua._

Sacado de:
"LA DETERMINACIÓN DE EXCEDENTES TRASVASABLES. EL CASO DEL
TRASVASE TAJO-SEGURA" S.Gallego

----------


## Salut

Bueno, evitemos en lo posible que este debate se vea salpicado por la guerra del ATS.

Si he abierto este hilo es precisamente para quedarnos, en la medida de lo posible, en criterios generales y no en ejemplos concretos -susceptibles de batallas políticas-.

----------


## Dawlin

> sin establecer un régimen de crecidas controladas



¿Crecidas controladas?, yo pienso que se debería de trabajar en otros aspectos a fin de evitar tener que utilizar crecidas controladas, que al fin y a cabo es, tirar el agua para abajo de forma masiva.

Yo no veo con buenos ojos esa propuesta de caudal ecológico. El caudal ecológico es un caudal mínimo para preservar ecosistemas.

----------


## jasg555

Las crecidas controladas son totalmente necesarias para limpiar las graveras del fondo de limo, así como las orillas, para que pueda vivir la fauna de insectos original, base de la alimentación de la fauna ictícola. También son necesarias para limpiar vegetación de las orillas para que no cerezca desmesuradamente, llenando las orillas de carrizos que a su vez retienen más lodo.

 Todavía me parece pequeño ese caudal ecológico.

----------


## Salut

> ¿Crecidas controladas?, yo pienso que se debería de trabajar en otros aspectos a fin de evitar tener que utilizar crecidas controladas, que al fin y a cabo es, tirar el agua para abajo de forma masiva.
> 
> Yo no veo con buenos ojos esa propuesta de caudal ecológico. El caudal ecológico es un caudal mínimo para preservar ecosistemas.


Como bien ha dicho jasg555, las crecidas controladas son insustituibles para cuestiones tales como la limpieza de limos, la formación de bancos de gravas y arenas, rápidos y remansos y sistemas cuasi-lacustres, la limpieza de la vegetación de ribera, etc. En definitiva: todo el ecosistema del río.

Respecto al caudal máximo ordinario está pensado sobre todo para los meses estivales. Lo normal es que un río tenga más agua en invierno que en verano, y toda la vegetación de ribera se ha acostumbrado a ello.

Los niveles altos invernales-primaverales favorecen la germinación de las plantas y el nivel bajo estival evita que la planta se ahogue o sufra pudriciones.

No respetar este régimen de caudales implica la destrucción de parte de la vegetación original y su sustitución por especies oportunistas (como los cañaverales, que en la Península son una especie exótica invasora).


Pero bueno, creo que está clara tu postura: al medio ambiente, protección mínima posible.

----------


## ben-amar

Si me permitis, voy a hacer un pequeño repaso del asunto y dar de nuevo mi opinión.

1º.- ¿Tiene derecho, no solo Murcia, el litoral levantino a tener acceso al agua? SI
2º.- ¿Tiene derecho a una solidaridad por parte del resto de España, no solo del Tajo ó el Ebro, en casos de falta de agua? SI
3º.- ¿Tiene derecho a que se cree la infraestructura necesaria para hacerle llegar el liquido elemento en momentos de sequía? SI
4º.- ¿Tiene derecho a crecer industrial y economicamente  y a tener el agua necesaria para ello? SI

Claro que las cosas siempre tienen un pero, continúan las preguntas- respuestas:

¿A costa de dejar seco el cauce del río de turno cedente y su cuenca hidrografica? NO
¿Solidaridad a cualquier precio?  NO
¿Crecer a costa de dejar aridas las tierras de las cuencas cedentes, de cortar el desarrollo de las comunidades solidarias? ¿Crecer de cualquier forma, creando nuevos nucleos de población (urbanizaciones de lujo alrededor de unospocos campos de golf)?, ¿Desarrollar  nueva industría basada en un agua que no tienen? ¿Crecer y enriquecerse pasando por alto el bienestar de los pueblos vecinos y chantajeando politicamente a los gobiernos autónomos y central?

NO, NO, NO, NO, NO Y NOOOOOOO

Quien eso reclama no es el pueblo murciano, alicantino, valenciano ó almeriense, no son sus agricultores.
Son los politicos, los especuladores, latifundistas, los corruptos.

Los ciudadanos del "LITORAL" (EH, Dawlin  :Wink: ) deberían saber que un crecimiento de esa forma tan salvaje y dependiente de un recurso del que no disponen en su tierra, a la larga trae consecuencias. En el momento que falten las lluvias, ó sean menores, 3 años seguidos,  el paro que se registrará en la zona se multiplicará por mucho, los pequeños negocios se verá afectados de forma considerable (algunos tendrían que cerrar), la economía de las distintas zonas se desplomaría.
Claro que para eso, ya saldrían los de turno reclamando nuevas infraestructuras para hacer frente a las nuevas necesidades, esta vez mas perentorias.

Vuelvo a preguntar, ¿sabeis como acaba el cuento de la lechera?

Es momento de dejar de hacer caso a los mensajes caramelo de los politicos, etc. que van envenenados.
Esos mismos no se veran nunca afectados, los afectados y los que se verian perjudicados serían los de siempre: los ciudadanos de a pié. Lo pagariamos entre todos y ellos tantranquilos y los bolsillos llenos.

Por otro lado; basandonos en lo anterior, tienen derecho los habitantes de las cuencas cedentes a estar preocupados y a negarse a este tipo de trasvases. Yo tambien me niego a ellos tal y como lo tienen pensado estos politicos.
Pero tampoco tienen razón en negarse a cal y canto, por este motivo, cuando se pide un trasvase que salve los cultivos, que deberían irse adaptando a la situación e irse cambiando por otros que no necesitase tantos riegos.
He preguntado varias veces que medidas deahorro de agua se lleva a cabo en las provincias levantinas, nadie me ha contestado aún; es normal que, ante silencio tan persistente, se nieguen los donantes. Y ahora añado otra pregunta: ¿Se ha hecho alguna vez un estudio riguroso de la verdadera necesidad de agua de los cultivos, del suelo levantino, y que determine de forma mas ó menos precisa la verdadera cantidad de agua a apotar a los terrenos y sus cultivos?

Bueno, es mi reflexión y mis preguntas y conclusiones. Tal vez no gusten a nadie ó a parte pero es lo que de verdad pienso.

Hay ABUSO en reclamación y en negaciones. En estas ultimas mas raciocinio, a mi criterio.
Un saludo a todos y dejad las peleas para los politicos y especuladores, sea lo que sea nostros siempre perdemos en estas lides. Lo que sea, saldrá siempre de nuestros bolsillo.

PD.: Para tener una comunidad bonita no podemos estropear otra.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Un bonito mensaje el tuyo Ben Amar estoy básicamente de acuerdo en todo excepto en echarle la culpa siempre a los políticos, si ellos funcionan así es por intereses electorales. Y ese es el problema que el tema del agua da o quita votos. 

No hay más que ver las manifestaciones multitudinarias en Levante con el tema del ATS o discusiones en este mismo foro. A Dawlin le parecía que una reserva de un 30% en los pantanos de cabecera del Tajo era demasiado y que tendriamos que justificarla (para mi es lo mismo que decir que Todo para nosotros).

----------


## ben-amar

> Un bonito mensaje el tuyo Ben Amar estoy básicamente de acuerdo en todo excepto en echarle la culpa siempre a los políticos, si ellos funcionan así es por intereses electorales. Y ese es el problema que el tema del agua da o quita votos. 
> 
> No hay más que ver las manifestaciones multitudinarias en Levante con el tema del ATS o discusiones en este mismo foro. A Dawlin le parecía que una reserva de un 30% en los pantanos de cabecera del Tajo era demasiado y que tendriamos que justificarla (para mi es lo mismo que decir que Todo para nosotros).


Amigo Nodoyuna, los politicos saben usar las palabras y que decir para que su mensaje llegue a quien tiene que llegar. 
Los especuladores del ramo saben tocar la fibra sensible, aún mas en los tiempos de crisis que tenemos, en lo realativo al dinero, progreso, etc.
Son caramelos envenenados y saben como distribuirlos para que el pueblo haga suyos los lemas y proclamas que ellos sueltan de vez en cuando.
Pero mira lo que pasa cuando se intenta profundizar. 
Yo no soy un experto pero tengo mi propio criterio y así lo expongo. Si me preguntas sobre algo concreto te diré que no lo sé ó lo que creo que es. Siempre podré estar equivocado pero no me cierro en banda y acepto las explicaciones que me hagan ver mi error.
Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

^^ La mayoría de los políticos de hoy en día funcionan a base de sondeos de opinión pública. Como mucho pueden magnificar alguna preocupación, pero el caldo de cultivo tiene que estar allí.

En fin, que los políticos que tenemos son una m*erda ya lo sabemos todos... pero hay que empezar por aplicarse el cuento a uno mismo, porque somos nosotros quienes realmente construyen el futuro.


Que luego nos dan oportunidades como los nuevos planes hidrológicos de cuenca y no acude ni dios con algo mínimamente preparado.

----------


## ben-amar

> ^^ La mayoría de los políticos de hoy en día funcionan a base de sondeos de opinión pública. Como mucho pueden magnificar alguna preocupación, pero el caldo de cultivo tiene que estar allí.
> 
> En fin, que los políticos que tenemos son una m*erda ya lo sabemos todos... pero hay que empezar por aplicarse el cuento a uno mismo, porque somos nosotros quienes realmente construyen el futuro.
> 
> 
> Que luego nos dan oportunidades como los nuevos planes hidrológicos de cuenca y no acude ni dios con algo mínimamente preparado.


Todos somos caldo de cultivo en algún momento, depende de como nos vaya.
En lo demás.... de acuerdo totalmente. A la hora de hablar, si nos dan la oprtunidad, cayamos. Me meto yó el primero 
Pese a no haber tenido nunca esa oportunidad, en este foro es donde por primera vez veo el problema desde los 2 puntos de vista y donde estoy aprendiendo sobre el tema, gracias a vosotros por permitirmelo y por dejar que exprese mi opinión aunque no sea del todo acertada.
Un saludo

----------


## cantarin

Salut

Empezaste con un buen punto de partida, si los que estamos en este foro fueramos capaces de ponernos de acuerdo y hacer unas aportaciones a los planes de cuenca, cada uno en su zona. Habia que hablar sobre cosas que parecen obvias pero que luego no lo son tanto.

Como lo que hablas del caudal maximo y minimo en el Tajo, eso no se ocntempla y nada "cafe para todos" y el ciclo vital del rio a la porra.

Como habla Ben-Amar exponer las técnicas de ahorro de agua y que se expliquen. Yo se que tienen reconocimiento mundial ese ahorro de agua, pero tampoco controlo en que consisten a parte de regar por goteo.

Que tendría que haber una politica hidrológica nacional pero "no politizada" y en eso le doy la razon a Salut, los técnicos que dan informes y se presentan en las juntas de decisión no es el licenciado que esta controlando un embalse y que vive los momentos buenos o malos. Son los estomagos agradecidos que estan en un despacho haciendo seleccion de los informes que le mandan los de a pie, y si recibe consignas  "esto hay que hacerlo por c*j*n*s " se hace lo imprescindible para hacerlo realidad, ya sea eliminando informes contrarios, ya sea modificando o lo que sea, con lo cual la realidad se va al traste.

Si hubiera informes de universidades, de particulares, de asociaciones, cuando hay coincidencias entre ellas sin que exista una conexión imperiosa, se cumple una frase que a mi me gusta mucho "Delgada linea separa la casualidad del destino", en ese caso las coincidencias tiene mas verosimilitud que algun informe politizado.

un saludo

----------


## Salut

^^ Ea, se agradece el comentario.

Para algunos de los puntos de este "criterio general" he abierto algunos hilos, aunque en general con muy poca participación:




> 1º) Establecer un régimen ambiental de caudales (máximos y mínimos para cada mes del año), tanto para la cuenca cediente como para la cuenca beneficiaria. LABOR DE BIÓLOGOS.


Régimen ambiental de caudales
Crecidas controladas




> 2º) Determinar un nivel adecuado de reservas de regulación plurianual en la cuenca cediente -especialmente relacionada con los Planes Especiales de Sequía-. HIDRÓLOGOS Y PARTICIPACIÓN CIUDADANA.


Nuevos planes de cuenca
Planes Especiales de Sequías





> 3º) Con los dos puntos anteriores, se obtiene un caudal asignable a usos consuntivos del agua en las cuencas cediente y beneficiaria. Repartir *el 100% de los derechos*, de acuerdo con la prioridad establecida en la Ley de Aguas. LABOR ADMINISTRATIVA.


Aunque esto realmente requeriría de un hilo propio, en parte podría comentarse algo respecto al Plan Nacional de Regadíos






> 4º) Ordenar los mercados de compra-venta de caudales en la cuenca cedente y beneficiaria. Dejar actuar al mercado, y obtener los precios medios del agua en cada una de las cuencas (= productividad marginal del agua = coste de oportunidad de trasvasar 1 m3). LABOR DE ECONOMISTAS.


Habría que abrir un hilo específico, en el subforo de "costes económicos" o en el de "política y legislación".





> 5º) A partir de la diferencia de precio entre una cuenca y otra, realizar los estudios de viabilidad técnica, ambiental y económica de ejecutar la infraestructura. LABOR DE INGENIEROS DE CANALES (obviamente sometidos a consulta pública).
> 
> Deberán incluirse (cosa que habitualmente no se hace) los costes financieros de la obra (aprox. 5% anual), además de las ya habituales amortizaciones, y medidas correctoras tales como filtros contra invasiones biológicas (caso del mejillón cebra). También incluir los costes adicionales de regulación, en caso de tener que construirse nuevas presas -también con sus medidas correctoras-.


En los subforos de ingeniería ya se exponen algunas cosas interesantes.
La parte de costes requeriría de uno o varios hilos específicos.

----------


## cantarin

Ciertamente compañero salut

Aportas mazo de datos, no se de donde los sacas, pero aportadas datos, propones ideas para solucionar las cosas, matizas las incorreciones, y este punto de partida es buenisiomo. Además te he citado varias veces hablando del plan de cuenca del tajo que haya técnicos independientes, asiaciones, particulares, universidades, etc. creo que asi se conseguiria la deseada independencia para lograr planes hidraulicos potables y sin politizar.

----------


## REEGE

El presidente del Consejo Mundial del Agua defiende los trasvases entre el Norte y el Sur del planeta.
hace 2 horas 50 mins

ZARAGOZA, 28 (EUROPA PRESS) El presidente del Consejo Mundial del Agua, Loïc Fauchon, ha defendido los trasvases en el marco de la "solidaridad" entre el Norte y el Sur del planeta, si bien ha aclarado que no se refiere en este asunto específicamente a España, cuya situación es distinta y debe entenderse "en el marco de las circunstancias de España", que no ha querido entrar a valorar. 

Fauchon se ha pronunciado así en declaraciones a los medios de comunicación, tras impartir una conferencia en Zaragoza, y ha argumentado que "no podemos pedir que los países en desarrollo aporten gas, energía y petróleo" al Norte y "nosotros, a cambio, dejarles sin el agua que en el Norte nos sobra".

Por eso, como presidente del Consejo Mundial del Agua, y en un contexto global, ha defendido "la solidaridad entre todo el mundo", a través de nuevas soluciones tecnológicas, esfuerzos por regular la demanda y gastar menos agua, así como mediante la transferencias de tecnologías, las reservas de agua y los trasvases.

El presidente del Consejo Mundial del Agua ha impartido la conferencia magistral la 'Gestión de los recursos hídricos y las fluctuaciones climáticas', tras la inauguración del IV Encuentro de Expertos en Agua sobre 'Gestión del agua y cambio climático: Enfrentándose a las incertidumbres'.

Este foro acoge a 60 expertos nacionales e internacionales hasta el miércoles 2 de marzo y ha sido organizado por el Instituto Aragonés del Agua, en colaboración con el Centro Internacional del Agua y el Medio Ambiente (CIAMA), la Asociación Internacional de Recursos Hídricos (IWRA) y el Centro del Tercer Mundo para la Gestión del Agua de México.

Fauchon ha transmitido que el clima "no es nuestro principal enemigo, no es la principal dificultad", sino que las dificultades son la concentración de población en las costas y el aumento de las "megaciudades", entre otras, a lo que "se les une el problema del clima", si bien éste 'per se' "no es nuestro principal enemigo".

Ha agregado que su presencia en esta reunión científica responde a que Zaragoza "es la capital mundial del agua" y posee una "experiencia, saber hacer y liderazgo" en esta materia. A su entender, la Exposición Internacional Zaragoza 2008 fue "ejemplar" por la "buena relación" entre expertos en el agua y responsables políticos.

Por eso, ha realizado una invitación especial a la Comunidad autónoma y al consejero de Medio Ambiente de Aragón, Alfredo Boné, al Foro Mundial del Agua que tendrá lugar en marzo de 2012 en Marsella (Francia) para que dé a conocer la gestión del agua en Aragón.

Asimismo, ha extendido la invitación a toda España, tanto a profesionales, políticos como miembros de organizaciones no gubernamentales para que "aporten las soluciones que ellos encuentran para los problemas del agua en el actualidad".

"TRANSPORTE, NO TRASVASES"

Por su parte, el consejero de Medio Ambiente de Aragón, Alfredo Boné, ha opinado que Fauchon "ha hablado de los transportes, no de los trasvases y de la cesión de agua de unas zonas a otras", para matizar que "cada situación tiene su problemática" y por eso "estoy seguro que si conoce en profundidad la problemática del agua en Aragón y España abogará por buscar soluciones eficaces y eficientes".

Ha agregado que "hoy por hoy los problemas del agua deben resolverse desde una mejor gestión, no desde el transporte del agua, aunque hay situaciones extremas, que siempre se darán", como "las que hay en estos momentos en África", donde, además, hay un "déficit tecnológico y de gobernanza del agua muy importante".

Boné ha recalcado que "aquí siempre hemos defendido que las soluciones a las necesidades de agua de cada territorio se deben buscar desde una gestión más eficiente del agua en ese territorio".

Respecto al IV Encuentro de Expertos en agua, el consejero ha apostado por "seguir trabajando para consolidar Zaragoza y Aragón como referente mundial". "La Expo fue hito indiscutible", ha dicho, y hay que seguir con actividades como ésta. En su intervención en la inauguración, Boné ha destacado la "trascendencia los dos conceptos que aúnan el tema del encuentro", la gestión del agua y el cambio climático.

En Aragón, ha apuntado, "somos especialmente sensibles al cambio climático ya que el 91 por ciento del territorio tiene un balance hídrico negativo y estamos especialmente vinculados al agua porque su defensa es la de nuestro futuro y desarrollo".

Asimismo, ha indicado que en la Comunidad autónoma "hace años que el agua se convirtió en elemento identitario y prioridad política" y por eso "siempre hemos defendido que los trasvases no son la herramienta adecuada para la gestión de los recursos hídricos, para recordar que Aragón cuenta como instrumentos de planificación y reconocimiento de derechos las Bases de la Política del Agua y el Estatuto de Autonomía de Aragón.

----------


## No Registrado

Pues nada, que empiecen a construir una tubería de 20 m de diámetro desde los Grandes lagos hasta la Patagonia.

Y desde los miles de lagos de Escandinavia hasta Sudáfrica, pasando por Murcia, naturalmente.

Esto es p´a morirse.

----------


## Salut

Yo creo que es tan sencillo como hacer un mínimo cálculo económico para saber que la propuesta es un absurdo. Mucho valor añadido deberá crear ese agua en el sur, y muy cara su alternativa, para que pueda justificarse mínimamente una obra así.

----------

